# Hot Dog!



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Well it finally happened.Got the monkey off my back and Killed me a doe! YEAH! Now I'm hunting SWAMP DONKIES with a Nice set of BONES riding on his head! Yee Haw


----------



## LaidbackVA (May 17, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Hope you get that big one.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Congrats on the doe!!! Our muzzleloading season opens on Saturday. Looking so forward to to. Weather is going to be perfect. Lows in the 30's, high in the 50's.

Darin


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Darin, I was looking forward to that forecast right up until they changed it Friday! Ended up waiting in the truck for an hour or so until the heavy rain passed. Got into the tree about 8:15, saw a basket racked 6 point that I let walk, then a doe winded me on the evening hunt. You do any good?


----------



## mr100fps (Nov 1, 2011)

nice going !!! cut me a nice loin strip out that deer and ill be over to get it !!!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Sorry, my daughter and I ate it already. The leftovers she carried to work , dang it.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, I rode the 4 wheeler to the stand in the driving rain. Got wet. Got in the box stand and once it quit raining the deer started moving. 
Passed on a scrub buck and watched doe and fawns all morning. Finally I decided to shoot a doe. She ran 40-50 yards and laid down.
Decent morning.

Saw 2 on Saturday evening. Did not shoot either.

Hunted yesterday morning and saw nothing. Hunted a different stand yesterday evening. Nada again. Will try again on Thursday evening.
I am trying not to put much pressure on any of my stands. 

Darin


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Congrats.


----------

